# windows 7 mit radeon 9250



## Henninges (19. März 2009)

hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen wo ich einen passenden treiber für meine doch recht betagte radeon 9250 für die 32-bit version der windows 7 beta herbekomme ?

ati bietet mir keinen passenden an und der für vista funktioniert leider nicht...

danke im vorraus.


----------



## aurionkratos (19. März 2009)

Für Win7 gibt es offiziell noch keine (Ati-)Treiber.


----------



## Alexthemafioso (19. März 2009)

ES gibt soweit ich weiß keine treiber Hat ein kumpel von mir mit ner 9200 frstgestellt. 

Jedoch werden unter Windows 7 auß seinen 1.5 GB DDR1 RAm mal schnell 8GB  Zumindest steht das unter Vista 64 sowie Win 7 bei ihm in den Computer eigenschaften.


----------



## Railroadfighter (19. März 2009)

Der neue 9.3 unterstützt Win7 (ist heute rausgekommen, einfach auf der Main nachsehen).

grüße, Railroads


----------



## aurionkratos (19. März 2009)

Also auf der Main steht nichts - und auf der AMD/ATI Seite findet man auch nicht WIn7 zum auswählen.


----------



## Railroadfighter (19. März 2009)

Download: Ati Catalyst 9.3 WHQL - Update: lokaler Download verfügbar - Download, Catalyst 9.3 WHQL

grüße, Railroads


----------



## ATIFan22 (19. März 2009)

Der geht aber erst ab der Radeon 9600.
Das wird kompliziert,kannst mal nen alten XP Treiber probieren,aber wahrscheinlich funzt de rnicht.
Ich würde eh lieber wieder ein anders OS als den Win 7 schrott installieren.


----------



## aurionkratos (19. März 2009)

Bin ich blind oder blöd? :O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr ist da nicht...

Und die deutsche AMD-Seite ist dann auch nicht ganz aktuell: Klick mich

Aber danke für den Link *saug*


----------



## Bauer87 (19. März 2009)

Der unterstützt aber nicht die 9250. Der Support dafür ist schon länger ausgelaufen. Die Karte läuft nur noch unter XP oder unter Linux (da auch mit neueren Versionen).


----------



## ATIFan22 (19. März 2009)

Eig sollte die Lesitung der karte aber reichen,trotzdem ist der support beendet.


----------

